# GT3582 T3 vs T4?



## Lindahl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, I´m about to buy a bigger turbo for my VRT. The idea is to switch the gt3076 for a gt3582, but I´m not sure whether to opt for the t3 1.06 or the t4 1.06 hotside? Both will cost me the same. I have seen several other VRT´s with t3 1.06 and t4 0.82, but never with the t4 1.06.
The short spec. list is:
Compression ratio of 7,8:1 with compression plate, short runner intake, 630 ml injectors, standalone, w/m injection. Haven´t worked on the head, other than fitting eurospec camshaft.
Will the T04 hotside be to large? The t4 0.82 made 460 crank hp @ 19 psi and 6800 rpm/min. Will the 1.06 delay the power even more? (My current gt3076 makes 380 crank hp @ 21 psi and 5500 rpm).
What is the maximum safe rpm on stock internals?
I have only seen turbine maps for the gt3582 in t3, but will the choice of either t3 or t4 turbine housing affect the turbine flow? If so, where can I find a turbine map for the t4 housing?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Lindahl)*

ALL 'proper' Garrett GT 30 and 35 turbos are T3.
1.06 T3 is the largest.
Best power I have seen on a 12v: Gt35R 1.06 was ~577whp @ 28psi.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Lindahl (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Jefnes3)*

I might have confused the term t4 turbine and t4 flanged turbine.
I have the choice of either a genuine Garrett t3 1.06 turbine or an ATP undivided t4 flanged 1.06 turbine with 3" v-band. 
Will the ATP turbine be better in respect to flow potential?


_Modified by Lindahl at 7:53 AM 10-18-2009_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Lindahl)*

The t4 'flange' ATP sells gains you zero in terms of total flow.
Its ONLY advantage is packaging.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Lindahl (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Jefnes3)*

So even if the exhaust manifold match the t4 flange on the turbo, there will be no gain - lower backpressure etc.?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Lindahl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lindahl* »_So even if the exhaust manifold match the t4 flange on the turbo, there will be no gain - lower backpressure etc.?

Correct. the HOUSING is still T3 1.06 geometry.

-Jeff


----------



## Lindahl (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Jefnes3)*

Okay, thanks for the information.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Lindahl)*

I have few questions for you before you go any father? how much WHP do you want? if not doing anything with the had I don't see why take your RPM pass 6600.
Are you planning to do race gears? if not that is your limit right there
why is your compression so low? I think after these questions be answered we can give you some sugestions. I think that you are loosing a lot of HP with a very low compressions, no sense on puting a set of cams only on a vr6-T to push the power up on the RPM but not doing a high rev valve springs, up to 500 WHP I would get a T4 84,86's back hose, if you want to go pass the 500's WHP I would go with T4 94, 96 back hose, port the ext manifiold to the T4 back hose. keep in mind everybody think different http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Lindahl)*

please get a V band back hose , it will make your life much better when you have to take that downpipe off or put it together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lindahl (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (zwogti)*

I don´t have a specific whp goal. I have decided to go with the gt3582 1.06 (Which I think is called the gt35/40 in the US). I´ll take it to the dyno, and see how much it can make on this setup. I guess around 400 whp, but hope for +450 whp. The 7,8:1 compression ratio is what is recommended by the German tuner HGP on his 390 bhp kit, which I have on the car at the moment. The transmission has only been upgraded with new bearings and synchros, a Peloquin ATB and a upgraded HGP/Sachs clutch. I know about the transmission limit, and therefore the car only sees around 15 psi under normal condition (got an ebc). Thinking about a 02m swap, but not before the other one brakes.
The eurospec cams are just a tad more "aggressive" than the stock ones. Only reason I fitted these was because I had a pair in the garage.
What is the maximum rpm on stock internals? I know that HGP´s software has the rev. limiter set at 7200 rpm/min., and this is without changing springs.
What is the maximum recommended bhp on stock internals? Remember something about a British guy making more than 600 bhp on stock internals, running high 10´s with a gt4092.
Not that I dream of getting somewhere near that figure!
Thanks!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Lindahl)*

the conecting rod Fairy says over 550wtq...not whp its torque says the VR6 rod fairy...that rips the rods in half


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (zwogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zwogti* »_please get a V band back hose , it will make your life much better when you have to take that downpipe off or put it together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i wish mine wasnt V-band. its a pain to get tight and square so that it doesnt leak.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
i wish mine wasnt V-band. its a pain to get tight and square so that it doesnt leak.

sorry to hear that, I had nightmare when I used to have the old 4 bolts turbo back hose flange, they were a pain to take one of the bottom bolt back years ago, today my life is much better with the V band, maybe your V band is out of shape? and not sealing 100%, my holds very good with high boost so I don't know what your problem is


----------



## Lindahl (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Salsa GTI)*

When you write tq do you mean lb/ft or nm?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Lindahl)*

Sorry Mate I forgot you were across the pond...lb/ft..so you will need to convert to NM..Cheers


----------



## Lindahl (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Salsa GTI)*

Arhh, that equals 750 nm, which should be more than enough on a GT3582. What about the pistons are they capable of 500 whp/450 wtq?
Will the valvetrain cope with 7200-7500 rpm/min on stock valvesprings?
Thanks!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Lindahl)*

Hi








To help you out, ill give you me experience on the T4 1.06 housing that i have on my 24v VR6. It is a Garrett T4 housing, NOT ATP
It is NOT as laggy as people make it to be
I made *573whp at 24psi on pump gas 93oct*
I made *621whp at 28psi on Q16 race gas *with only 1 single dyno pull and then we quit because i was happy
The car still made 600tq with the 1.06 housing
The 1.06 is my favorite so far, i had the smaller housing before and i enjoy this one much more!
I made power all the way to 7200rpm and the motor realllllllly performs well from 4200rpm-7200rpm. Stock head other than P&P and cams.
On the race gas tune, i could roll into 5th gear and it would spin the entire gear all the way through and spin some in 6th. 
Hope that helps


_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 6:36 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

i have a gt35r turbo with a t4 .96 hotside. i like it, i made around 475whp @ 25 psi. graph wasn't that smooth though. hope to fix that problem and make more power.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_On the race gas tune, i could roll into 5th gear and it would spin the entire gear all the way through and spin some in 6th. 


that's just silly.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (One Gray GLI)*

I tuned a 12v VR6 that made 479 whp at only 18.8 psi. Made flat power up to 7500 rpm too. GT35R T4 undivided. I'll have to check if it is a .68 or a .81.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (lugnuts)*

yeah, im pretty sure Kubotapowered made 440 or 450 @15psi on the C2 630 promaf tune.
these turbos are definitely capable of big power.
i would like a 3076, anyone have one they want to give me?


----------



## Lindahl (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (lugnuts)*

7500 rpm is this on the factory valvetrain?
To those of you who use gt35r t4, is this a genuine Garrett, or a hybrid with t4 turbine housing?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: GT3582 T3 vs T4? (Lindahl)*

I use a genuine Garrett T4 1.06 housing, none of that clone bullspit


----------

